
Startup that charges $8,000 to fill your veins with young blood to defeat aging - pseudolus
https://www.businessinsider.com/young-blood-transfusions-open-accepting-paypal-payments-cities-ambrosia-2019-1
======
bob_theslob646
Lol, I guess this company is actually becoming a thing.

I remember a few years ago when a bunch of companies such as gawker[1] and
vanity fair [2] were writing about this because it was rumored that Peter
Thiel was a vampire for "WANTING TO INJECT HIMSELF WITH YOUNG PEOPLE’S BLOOD".

It was just a rumor and is quite hilarious because the company in question CEO
stated this when questioned about Thiel:

>'"But the story that took shape, that Thiel was looking to harvest the blood
of the young, simply isn’t true according to Karmazin, who told us when asked
that he was never contacted by Thiel or anyone associated with Thiel Capital.
“I wish I did know Peter Thiel,” he said. “He’s not even a patient. If he
were, I would have to say ‘We can’t disclose that information.’ But he’s not
even a patient so I can tell you, he’s not a patient’.” [3]

[1]([https://www.vanityfair.com/news/2016/08/peter-thiel-wants-
to...](https://www.vanityfair.com/news/2016/08/peter-thiel-wants-to-inject-
himself-with-young-peoples-blood)) [2]([https://gawker.com/peter-thiel-is-
interested-in-harvesting-t...](https://gawker.com/peter-thiel-is-interested-
in-harvesting-the-blood-of-th-1784649830?rev=1470074599426))
[3]([https://techcrunch.com/2017/06/14/no-peter-thiel-is-not-
harv...](https://techcrunch.com/2017/06/14/no-peter-thiel-is-not-harvesting-
the-blood-of-the-young/))

------
rkagerer
The studies mentioned in this article had no control arm - neither was double-
blind, and only one was randomized.
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Young_blood_transfusion#Ambros...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Young_blood_transfusion#Ambrosia)

------
taylodl
Since blood is being continually destroyed and regenerated what then is so
"young" about young blood? What makes it different? Since blood is a precious
resource of which is already in limited supply is this really a good use? Are
we setting up a situation where people actually _needing_ the blood to live
will die due to someone's vanity obsession with getting young blood? Seems
like a bad development to me.

~~~
pojzon
Its not about the blood but rather what is disolved in the blood and what it
is carring. Those hormones and aminoglobes really revitalize the older body.

Not much in a single injection but a lot in a continues one - read a paper
about it but i cant find it now. The idea tho is to know what causes that and
produce only that and deliver via injections.

~~~
fred_is_fred
"Those hormones and aminoglobes really revitalize the older body."

Citation needed.

~~~
pojzon
This is the research i read:

[https://www.nature.com/articles/nm.3569.epdf](https://www.nature.com/articles/nm.3569.epdf)

------
jstewartmobile
Yeah, because it worked great when Ceaușescu did it!

[https://www.nytimes.com/1990/02/08/world/upheaval-in-the-
eas...](https://www.nytimes.com/1990/02/08/world/upheaval-in-the-east-romania-
s-aids-babies-a-legacy-of-neglect.html)

~~~
pojzon
Because they will completely not test the blood they wanna inject and their
laboratory is a decaying spew of poverty..

~~~
jstewartmobile
Even if money were no object, things evolve. AIDS was a surprise. It won't be
the last.

~~~
pojzon
You understand that transfusions exist for more than a century ? And there are
ppl who need transfusions pretty much wewkly or monthly (rare but they exist)

------
kgc
I think this only works when you also have young organs to process the
blood...

------
JoeAltmaier
Ok so growing blood in the lab would be a good thing - clean and young and
available. Instead of for instance artificial chicken etc.

------
seeker61
Another sign of the end times. Fall, mountains ...

------
jdlyga
Sounds interesting, it's like an oil change.

